# Odd PTE Mock Exam Results and Comparison to Actual Exam



## powerwandata (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello,

I have just completed a mock exam in ptepractice and although I made a couple of mistakes especially in speaking section, I had scored 90.

Complete results are:
Reading: 88
Listening: 88
Speaking: 90
Writing: 89

Grammar: 47
Oral Fluency: 78
Pronunciation, Spelling, Vocabulary and Written Discourse: 90

My English is fairly good and I have been practicing for the exam, so the mock exam was not a complete disaster but I found it hard and as I said before, I know I made mistakes in each section, especially speaking was the worst. So I wasn't expecting such high marks. Can you please share your experience about the mock or actual exam. Have you had a similar experience of getting a higher score than you expected? How parallel the mock exam to the actual one in assessment?


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Same here, scored straight 90s in all. Although I didn't speak for more than 32 seconds in any section. Unbelievable!



powerwandata said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just completed a mock exam in ptepractice and although I made a couple of mistakes especially in speaking section, I had scored 90.
> 
> ...


----------



## powerwandata (Mar 26, 2017)

So what is the problem here, have you contacted the PTE or had the actual exam or is this the real PTE assessment algorithm? I had the mock exam to know more about the actual one and have a deeper understanding of its workings but now I am less sure of what I know and about my English abilities. 



Panda112 said:


> Same here, scored straight 90s in all. Although I didn't speak for more than 32 seconds in any section. Unbelievable!


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Same case. I haven't contacted them but as far as I know (based on youtube channel of Pearson PTE and some posts here) the algorithm is same. And for me, although I can't say what my level of English is by looking at the scores, the test condition simulation helped to understand the weaknesses. Taking a few weeks to work on them and improve before the actual test.




powerwandata said:


> So what is the problem here, have you contacted the PTE or had the actual exam or is this the real PTE assessment algorithm? I had the mock exam to know more about the actual one and have a deeper understanding of its workings but now I am less sure of what I know and about my English abilities.


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

I did mock test 3 times. Results were deceasing to a point I got worried. Yesterday I did the real test. In the speaking test, I made a ton of grammar mistakes, many phrases didn't make sense. But I kept speaking quite fast. Stopped at around 30s. I interrupted once or twice for a second to think what to say next. But the result came out with speaking = 90. 
For other skills, I got near 90. But writing I only scored 77. It is funny because in all other mock tests, I got 90, 89, and 87.

It's a bit disappointing for not getting 79+ but since I only need 65+, it's ok.


----------



## powerwandata (Mar 26, 2017)

akalisavn said:


> I did mock test 3 times. Results were deceasing to a point I got worried. Yesterday I did the real test. In the speaking test, I made a ton of grammar mistakes, many phrases didn't make sense. But I kept speaking quite fast. Stopped at around 30s. I interrupted once or twice for a second to think what to say next. But the result came out with speaking = 90.
> For other skills, I got near 90. But writing I only scored 77. It is funny because in all other mock tests, I got 90, 89, and 87.
> 
> 
> It's a bit disappointing for not getting 79+ but since I only need 65+, it's ok.



Thanks for your answer, it is really helpful. By the way, I have contacted to the PTE support. They said that they are using the same algorithm for both the mock exam and the real one but real one has some other parameters. So, I think it is safe to say that mock exams are close enough to the real one in assessment.


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

akalisavn said:


> I did mock test 3 times. Results were deceasing to a point I got worried. Yesterday I did the real test. In the speaking test, I made a ton of grammar mistakes, many phrases didn't make sense. But I kept speaking quite fast. Stopped at around 30s. I interrupted once or twice for a second to think what to say next. But the result came out with speaking = 90.
> For other skills, I got near 90. But writing I only scored 77. It is funny because in all other mock tests, I got 90, 89, and 87.
> 
> It's a bit disappointing for not getting 79+ but since I only need 65+, it's ok.


Hi,

So when you say ' did mock test 3 times' that means official PTE gold test pack test package - Test A '??

'Real test' means 'PTE Exam"'? Correct me if I am wrong?

Regards
Hardik


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes, they were the real mock test by ptepractice. Just recheck all the reports:

The first time I did the mock test in a test center to know how much I can get in PTE. Did it without any prior practice or training, got L/R/S/W:77/69/71/87 which is enough to get 10 points. 

However, to be sure, I spent 2 weeks to attend a 10-hour preparation class. After finished, I purchased the gold pack on ptepractice.com to try the mock test again at home to see how it goes. 

The first take is the same one I did in the test center, got L/R/S/W:87/74/77/89. The second one, I got: L/R/S/W:79/68/71/87

The mock test results were consistent, thus I'm confident in my listening and writing. I'm a bit worry on speaking, and super nervous on reading as if I'm unlucky, I can get less than 65 for reading.

In the real test, I got" L/R/S/W: 80/87/90/77. The result is totally opposite to the previous mock tests as Reading and Speaking scored very high. Only writing is disappointing.


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

akalisavn said:


> Yes, they were the real mock test by ptepractice. Just recheck all the reports:
> 
> The first time I did the mock test in a test center to know how much I can get in PTE. Did it without any prior practice or training, got L/R/S/W:77/69/71/87 which is enough to get 10 points.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your feedback. I hope I can cross 79+ in each module to get EOI. I am currently standing at 55 point only.

Regards
Hardi


----------

